# Free Kaspersky Anti-Virus Program



## NovaRod (Oct 8, 2005)

If you need a **Free** Anti-Virus Program
Kaspersky Active Virus Shield 6.0.0.299 
Author: Kaspersky Lab 
http://www.activevirusshield.com/antivirus/freeav/
Date: 2006-08-09 
Size: 14.2 Mb 
License: Freeware 
Requires: Win All 

You will need to get a free registration key by email. 

http://www.activevirusshield.com/antivirus/freeav/


----------



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

Is this as good as most Kas products, or does it come with Spyware bundled courtesy of AOL????


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

It should be a fairly good AV.

Only thing to take note is this....


----------



## NovaRod (Oct 8, 2005)

I think this is another great tool to use in the fight against the bad guys. I'm not sure about the anti-spyware.:4-dontkno


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

I've had this installed on a test machine for more than 3 days now. It found things it should have (treats I keep around to experiment with :wink and I have yet to receive any email from them other than the registration email.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Should it be used as an AV?


----------



## FlyingPenguins (Jul 2, 2006)

It's your choice. Looks like a good antivirus, but the privacy problems stated in the privacy policy scared me away.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Reply*

What is stated in the Privacy Statement that is bad?


----------



## Flatiron (Sep 25, 2005)

Interesting, a lot of info found here plus the EULA.

Freeware Antivirus Detection Tests - Calendar Of Updates
http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=10979


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Great link, Flatiron2. Thanks for sharing.


----------

